# Time to get my life and body back



## Devlin (May 24, 2009)

It's been 14 weeks since I had major, life changing surgery.  I was still healing at 8 weeks post surgery so getting back in the gym was not an option until recently.  However, I've let myself go for way too long and I've been really stressed at work so last week I decided enough was enough.  I did what I thought was a light ab workout last week and ended up feeling it for three days  Today I dove into working out at the gym.  I decided I will P/R/S since I so saw great results when I did it before.  I started with rep range and I know I'm going to be feeling it later, but it will be refreshing. I need to get back into a gym routine which will help me to de-stress as well as get my life and my body back. 

Today's workout: 

Cardio: Treadmill 30 minutes, 1.78 miles

Chest:
Incline DB Press: 20 x 12, 12, 12
Bench DB Press: 17.5 x 8, 8, 8
DB Fly: 12.5 x 15, 15

Pool:
walked 4 laps
breaststroke: 4 laps
Backstroke 4 laps

Add in I also mowed my lawn when I got home from the gym.  

Tomorrow....cardio, abs, legs, pool followed by gardening at home....


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2009)

that's my girl!
The next couple weeks are gonna suck for you...they were painful for me when I restarted...just endure and you'll be back on top in no time.


----------



## Devlin (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the back handed encouragement   The "pain" of restarting will be nothing compared to the pain before and especially right after surgery.  In hindsight I can't believe how much pain I lived with and didn't think that much about it.  Besides watching how hard I work my core, I need to watch my right wrist...I have a small tear in a tendon that won't heal completely.  I made the mistake of lifting with plain gloves instead of gloves with wrist support and it didn't take long to realize my mistake  Won't make that mistake again...


----------



## Built (May 25, 2009)

WOW, you had thyroid cancer. You poor thing, that's lousy luck! 

You are on T4 now, or combined therapy? I'm on desiccated thyroid, not from cancer though, just subclinical hypo T.


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2009)

Devlin said:


> Thanks for the back handed encouragement  The "pain" of restarting will be nothing compared to the pain before and especially right after surgery. In hindsight I can't believe how much pain I lived with and didn't think that much about it. Besides watching how hard I work my core, I need to watch my right wrist...I have a small tear in a tendon that won't heal completely. I made the mistake of lifting with plain gloves instead of gloves with wrist support and it didn't take long to realize my mistake  Won't make that mistake again...


tuff luv, babe.

You just be careful and don't push too hard at first.


----------



## Devlin (May 25, 2009)

Built said:


> WOW, you had thyroid cancer. You poor thing, that's lousy luck!
> 
> You are on T4 now, or combined therapy? I'm on desiccated thyroid, not from cancer though, just subclinical hypo T.



Yes I had thyroid cancer, but I've been cancer free for 5 years.   I take Levoxyl daily (T4).  I'm also on synthetic estrogen because I had severe endometriosis or, to put it my do'cs terms, the worst case of endometriosis a woman can have.  Treatment involved major surgery including significant internal lasering of tissue and now estrogen hormone replacement.  Mother Nature has not been kind to me.....


----------



## Devlin (May 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> tuff luv, babe.
> 
> You just be careful and don't push too hard at first.




 Me not push too hard  I'll put it this way...after my workout yesterday(sunday) and my workout today(monday)... I can barely lift my arms over my head  However, pain free in the ab/core region 

Monday workout:
Cardio: 30 minutes on treadmill 1.7 miles

Tricepts: 
Dips: bodyweight x8, +5 x 8, 8
Pushdowns: 40 x 12, 12, 12
Overhead Tri extensions: 30 x 15, 15

Pool:
Walked 6 laps
Breaststroke: 6 laps
Freestyle: 4 laps

Tomorrow no gym.  Instead it's my day to do evening farm chores (turn out horses, feed, clean a stall or two).


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 25, 2009)

I must say your making a great comeback, keep up the good work.

First thing I said after reading was "damn now there is two girls on the board that workout harder then me."



> Pool:
> Walked 6 laps
> Breaststroke: 6 laps
> Freestyle: 4 laps



Great job, I was at the gym tonight staring at the pool but had no energy to go in.


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2009)

Devlin said:


> Me not push too hard  I'll put it this way...after my workout yesterday(sunday) and my workout today(monday)... I can barely lift my arms over my head  However, pain free in the ab/core region
> 
> Monday workout:
> Cardio: 30 minutes on treadmill 1.7 miles
> ...


hhmmm....you said...breast.... 

Glad to see you around here again! Missed my dev! 
You still have just the one horse? didnt you take on a boarder or two?


----------



## Devlin (May 26, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> I must say your making a great comeback, keep up the good work.
> 
> First thing I said after reading was "damn now there is two girls on the board that workout harder then me."
> 
> ...



Thanks.   Compared to the workouts I used to do, these workouts are light.  However, I'm so out of shape that they are kicking my butt.  For me the hardest part about getting in the pool is stripping down to a bathing suit right now, but since I hate what I see in the mirror it's the biggest reason to get in the pool.  Also for me the pool is refreshing after cardio and lifting.


----------



## Devlin (May 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hhmmm....you said...breast....
> 
> Glad to see you around here again! Missed my dev!
> You still have just the one horse? didnt you take on a boarder or two?




 I said stripping in the previous post  

I miss the hump day text messages.  Yes I still have just the one horse.  She is a social butterfly with lots of attitude.  I learned today she was full of herself and galloping around the field.  She came up got a treat from a boarder, got a drink of water, took a another lap around the field then came back to the board and tosses her head spitting the water all over the boarder.  All the boarder could do was laugh cause it was the last thing she expected.  I board my horse on a farm, but I work my board off by doing chores a couple days a week.  

Ohh I didn't get to tell you...I got to go to Churchill Downs for the Kentucky Oaks.  Got to sit in a great box in the Clubhouse with a fantastic view of the finish line.  Had an incredible time.  Between me, my boss and 3 other co-wrokers, we came home with a total of 13 Derby glasses and 6 Oaks glasses  (Don't worry we had a driver) I didn't go up for the Derby.  Instead I watched it at home.  The crowd was crazy enough on Oaks Day, I can't imagine what it was like on Derby Day.  Plus the weather was better on Oaks Day anyway.


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2009)

sounds  like a great time. Glad you had fun!
Don't be so hard on yourself with your present 'form'.....as you said: you JUST got over a major experience...
Trust me...if you want to get bored...read my journal...see what weights I had to start back with and the frustrations! BUT! Alot of it is coming back. It will be the same for you. So, like I say: don't push it...ease back into it a little and gain more momentum every workout. You will once be back to where you were and go forward.

Animals are pretty cool. 
Evidently, my cat's missing me. <insert required 'ahhhhhhhhhh' here>


----------



## rantorcha (May 27, 2009)

If I may say your story is inspirational.  The fact that you are back in the gym after such an ordeal is fantastic.  Most people would not bother, as you know.  

BTW, I love your humor too.  I'm looking forward to reading more!!


----------



## Devlin (May 27, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> sounds  like a great time. Glad you had fun!
> Don't be so hard on yourself with your present 'form'.....as you said: you JUST got over a major experience...
> Trust me...if you want to get bored...read my journal...see what weights I had to start back with and the frustrations! BUT! Alot of it is coming back. It will be the same for you. So, like I say: don't push it...ease back into it a little and gain more momentum every workout. You will once be back to where you were and go forward.
> 
> ...



Ok I took it easy today...I got out of work late, but I did stop at the gym.  Hit the treadmill for 30 minutes and knocked out 1.8 miles.  It would have been soo easy to pass the gym tonight, but I didn't which is a plus.  

As for your cat....there are a few in my neighborhood that you could have...if you can catch them


----------



## Devlin (May 27, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> If I may say your story is inspirational.  The fact that you are back in the gym after such an ordeal is fantastic.  Most people would not bother, as you know.
> 
> BTW, I love your humor too.  I'm looking forward to reading more!!




Thank you.  Call me vain, but I know I can look so much better than I do.  I want the "toned" body I had over a year ago back and I will get it back.  I beat cancer, but I'm at high risk of other cancers.  I opted, actually insisted on, major surgery to help prevent migraine headaches and it turned out I needed surgery for the endometriosis.  Now that I've gotten the medical issues fixed, I can move on....


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2009)

Devlin said:


> Ok I took it easy today...I got out of work late, but I did stop at the gym. Hit the treadmill for 30 minutes and knocked out 1.8 miles. It would have been soo easy to pass the gym tonight, but I didn't which is a plus.
> 
> As for your cat....there are a few in my neighborhood that you could have...if you can catch them


they have/had cats here.
Ferril cats, I think you call them? I uderstand we need them..that circle of life thing.
The cats east the mice. no cats...mice increase...incresed mice, cobras come. Mike doesn't like cobras...bad snakes.
so...keep cats...just no touchie...and all is well and balance is achieved.

we were walking one night and saw a cat that had been caught ina cage. it was...pissed. 

Take the baby-steps till you are good to go, then ramp it up...you owe me pics...


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

Keep up the good work. I'll be watching this story progress!


----------



## Devlin (May 30, 2009)

:





Burner02 said:


> they have/had cats here.
> Ferril cats, I think you call them? I uderstand we need them..that circle of life thing.
> The cats east the mice. no cats...mice increase...incresed mice, cobras come. Mike doesn't like cobras...bad snakes.
> so...keep cats...just no touchie...and all is well and balance is achieved.
> ...



Pics... not gonna happen for a while.....

Me and snakes don't mix either...Every once and a while one ventures into my yard from the farm behind my house and I get out the broom, shovel, stick anything to chase it off.

 pissed off cat...only a couple things worse than that...

Baby steps are a must when starting back...No gym thursday or friday  I got out of work way too late to make it, have dinner and get to bed at a decent hour.  Today however, I walked briskly over 2.5 mile road course during the American Diabetes Association Walk for Diabetes.  Weather was great, crowd was huge.  A great day.  I'm amazed at the kids with diabetes and the advancements that have been made so they can lead a normal life.  For me, one of the most amazing/inspirational things was they had a horse that is less than a year old there.  Not a big deal in the Horse Capital here except it is the first horse in the US that has been diagnosed with Type 1, insulin dependent, diabetes.  The owners have done an amazing job at managing the colt's disease.  The colt along with his "girlfriend"/paddock mate led the walk (atleast part of the way) as official ambassidors.  

As for the rest of the weekend....farm chores this afternoon and tomorrow morning, yard work, clean house, gym, relax....


----------



## Devlin (May 30, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Keep up the good work. I'll be watching this story progress!



Thanks Jugg.  How's life in NJ?  Sorry to say...I don't miss NJ one bit.  

I've decided in addition to the gym, I need to get out more in the community and what better way than participating in events such as the American Diabetes Association Walk and I found another event for next weekend.  Next weekend I'm going to do "Skelter for the New Shelter" 5k walk.  It's a Fun Run/Walk to raise funds for our local Humane Society.


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2009)

Devlin said:


> Thanks Jugg.  How's life in NJ?  Sorry to say...I don't miss NJ one bit.
> *NJ=Love or you hate it. I love it. My family is here, we got casinos, I live near Point Pleasant Beach, the boardwalk, we have Sprinsteen, Bon Jovi, Jack Nicholson, Bruce Willis, Hoboken, mountains-although not big, still beautiful, great Italian food, seafood, and the Jersey girls are the best in the world!!*
> 
> 
> I've decided in addition to the gym, I need to get out more in the community and what better way than participating in events such as the American Diabetes Association Walk and I found another event for next weekend.  Next weekend I'm going to do "Skelter for the New Shelter" 5k walk.  It's a Fun Run/Walk to raise funds for our local Humane Society.


* Do you accept donations?*


----------



## Devlin (May 30, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> * Do you accept donations?*



My family is still in NJ.  In Kentucky we have the Derby of course, Ashley Judd, George Clooney, to name a couple, mountains, caves, lakes, lots of country, great state parks to camp/hike, and the people are super nice/friendly.  I do miss Jersey dinners, pannzarotti, Italian food, the beach/ocean, Tasty Cakes.  At least I can now get pork roll down here and my mom sends me Tasty Cakes   If I really want panzarotti, I just have to call and I can get them shipped to me.  It pays to grow up/go to school with the family that started them.  

Thank you Jugg.  I was taking donation for the Diabetes Walk and you may still be able to donate there even though the walk was this morning.  The Shelter Walk appears to accept donations in general, but participants do not have to have sponsors.  

Step Out for Diabetes

Skelter For the Shelter


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2009)

panzarotti....a girl after my own heart.

How can Taylor Ham not be available anywhere else in the world????? Good lord that f-ed up!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2009)

Devlin said:


> My family is still in NJ. In Kentucky we have the Derby of course, Ashley Judd, George Clooney, to name a couple, mountains, caves, lakes, lots of country, great state parks to camp/hike, and the people are super nice/friendly. I do miss Jersey dinners, pannzarotti, Italian food, the beach/ocean, Tasty Cakes. At least I can now get pork roll down here and my mom sends me Tasty Cakes  If I really want panzarotti, I just have to call and I can get them shipped to me. It pays to grow up/go to school with the family that started them.
> 
> Thank you Jugg. I was taking donation for the Diabetes Walk and you may still be able to donate there even though the walk was this morning. The Shelter Walk appears to accept donations in general, but participants do not have to have sponsors.
> 
> ...


Hey!
Glad to hear that you found something to get your self into! Way to go!
I did...tell you that in a couple years when I'm done with this place, I'm doing a HUGE roadtrip and will be in your neighborhood, right? Lakes? Caves? The company of a beautiful woman? ooohh...yeah.... 

Don't beat yourself up if you miss workouts. Just hit it the next time.
You sound like you are keeping busy/active with other stuff, so its not like you are a couch potato. just do what you can. Can you maybe craigs list some weight stuff for the house to use as a back-up for those days off? just a thought.


----------



## nkira (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the surgery 

But you are coming back hard & strong!! Keep it up


----------



## sexy_animal (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm going to be following this log.  Everybody loves a good comeback story, and I'm no different.  Good luck!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 1, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey!
> Glad to hear that you found something to get your self into! Way to go!
> I did...tell you that in a couple years when I'm done with this place, I'm doing a HUGE roadtrip and will be in your neighborhood, right? Lakes? Caves? The company of a beautiful woman? ooohh...yeah....
> 
> ...



Keep me posted on the roadtrip plans...Best of of year to visit is mid-end of April so you can go to the racing at Keeneland, visit the horse farms and then the Derby or late summer around Sept-October again for the racing 

I'm trying to keep myself busy.  Trying to enjoy life and not be such a workaholic as well as have a social life.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2009)

It may be towards the end of April, actually.
You are getting out? You? Have you met anybody? You shuld let some lucky guy/guys enjoy your company...you are a good woman. We always had fun on the phone...I'm sure hangin' with ya woulda been that much better. 
hhmm...sounds like I'm pimping you out, eh?
My road back to fitness is a bumpy one and I'm doing it, so I'm pulling for you too!
You wanna laugh...too bad you can't see me run...what's the saying: kinda like old people fuq....awkward and all over the place...


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 2, 2009)

just lost my lunch on that last comment


----------



## Devlin (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I'm going out and yes I'm kind of seeing someone.  We've been on two dates so far and all going well.  We live about 30 minutes away from each other which is a plus.  He's into working out, eating healthy, staying fit...huge bonus.  He's tall too so I can wear heels   He's a great guy...we will see....

Burner ...you just had to go there with the old people comment/image  

No gym this week, BUT I did get a workout in on wednesday and at work of all places.  The company I work for dedicates a day each each year to volunterring in the areas where we have offices.  The company is a worldwide company with around 4000 employees.  We pretty much shut down all offices worldwide and volunteer.  This year my office selected a center for women that is based on a horse farm.  The center provides housing as well as counsilling and support for women recovering from addiction, abuse, or are homeless.  We moved construction debris and cleared brush.  Got a good workout there as well as got covered in mud (8 of us got into a bit of a mud fight...we called it a team building exercise  ).  

Today I actually competed in a 5K road course  I was going to just walk it, but ended up doing a combo of jogging and walking.  I suprised myself I did more jogging than walking.  I finished the 5K in 41.50.  If my math is correct I averaged just over 13 minutes per mile.  I was thrilled I completed the whole thing.  To my surprise, I not only won a door prize, but I came home with a small trophy for finishing 2nd in my age division.  Ok I will admit it was a small event...maybe 100-150 people total, but still it was great motivation to continue with jogging and 5k's.  

I ended up talking to some people from the local Run/Walk shop and they gave me info to join a local running club.  I think I will....  They meet every sunday evening for a fun run..talk about motivation.....


----------



## Kevsworld (Jun 6, 2009)

Devlin,

I'm always inspired when I see people like you overcoming some major medical issues and getting back in the gym--keep it up!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2009)

dude!
You scared her away!
bad Py Guy! BAD!


DEV! Where for out thou? olli ollie oxen free! Come out, come out wherever you are!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry...I have the effect on women...


----------



## Devlin (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm here...I think.....  Work has been insane and I've been working until 8-8:30 each night.  No gym, but getting it some light workouts at home.  Diet is improving and weight is slowly coming off...

I did join a local running club   They have "club" runs on wednesday and sunday evenings with wednesaday being "speed training" and sunday being distance day (up to 5 miles run/walk).  I couldn't go this sunday, but will this coming sunday.  Hopefully I will be able to meet someone close by with the same crazy schedule who i can run with....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Sorry...I have the effect on women...


welcome to my world...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2009)

Devlin said:


> I'm here...I think..... Work has been insane and I've been working until 8-8:30 each night. No gym, but getting it some light workouts at home. Diet is improving and weight is slowly coming off...
> 
> I did join a local running club  They have "club" runs on wednesday and sunday evenings with wednesaday being "speed training" and sunday being distance day (up to 5 miles run/walk). I couldn't go this sunday, but will this coming sunday. Hopefully I will be able to meet someone close by with the same crazy schedule who i can run with....


hey!
WAHOO! I'd rather work a lot and get the paychecks then not work and be fit...just a little fun fact of life.
Hope that works out!
I still havent screwed up the courage to go running...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck with the club, Dev.  Hope you find a partner!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 21, 2009)

Made it to the Runners club run tonight.   Of course it was 80+ degrees and 70%+ humidity and the course was 5 miles  I knew I wouldn't be able to go the full 5 miles.  I ended up jogging/walking 3+ miles in about 40-45 minutes. I got to meet about 8-10 members and managed to keet up with 2 for about 1/3 of the way  After the run it was their monthly potluck dinner/picinic so I chilled with them for a while. It's a nice group of people and it's a group that will keep me motivated to run.  I probably won't be able to run with them next week as I most likely will not be in town or back in town yet.  If all goes as planned I'm flying up to Canada for the weekend to go to some horse races and see a friend


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey! Look at you go! You FINISHED, RIGHT! Look at the positive, hun! You'll do go further and faster next time AND! You met people!
Win-win!
I rather like to run in warm weather than cold. Ok...update: I USED to like to run...
Friend? What friend? Do tell.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey! Look at you go! You FINISHED, RIGHT! Look at the positive, hun! You'll do go further and faster next time AND! You met people!
> Win-win!
> I rather like to run in warm weather than cold. Ok...update: I USED to like to run...
> Friend? What friend? Do tell.



 I knew you would catch the friend part....It's someone I've known for 5 years, but it wasn't until last year that he got me to go out on a date with him.  We've been seeing, if you can call it that, each other one weekend every few months ever since.  Problem...he has two jobs one of which is training race horses (I Know go figure) and he lives in Canada.  He can't get off saturday off from work so I've opted to not go away this weekend.  Can't justify the expense if he is going to be working and things are too nuts at work anyway...

Yes I finished and met new people...a win win.  Now if it would just get cooler or less humid I would be much happier exercising outside....


----------



## Pylon (Jun 23, 2009)

Good for you, Dev, both on the running and the Canuck.  Everything goes better with friends!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 30, 2009)

Opted to not go to Canada..too much going on at home and work to get away. I've continued to run...Met up with the running club again on sunday.  I went further and jogged more, walked less than last week  Next week will be interesting...I'm flying up to Philly for work on tuesday and be there until friday.  Friday I'll head to my parents and spend the weekend with the family..well friday night and part of sat since I plan to go to the Meadowlands for racing saturday night.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi girl! I am so sorry you had to go through all that crap, but your a tough ol' gal, so no worries! I miss hanging out here a bunch and I lurk occassionally, but I just don't know about coming back or not...

Anyways, I am so glad your doing well!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 1, 2009)

Devlin said:


> Opted to not go to Canada..too much going on at home and work to get away. I've continued to run...Met up with the running club again on sunday.  I went further and jogged more, walked less than last week  Next week will be interesting...I'm flying up to Philly for work on tuesday and be there until friday.  Friday I'll head to my parents and spend the weekend with the family..well friday night and part of sat since I plan to go to the Meadowlands for racing saturday night.



Sounds like the running club is a good influence!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2009)

b_reed23 said:


> Hi girl! I am so sorry you had to go through all that crap, but your a tough ol' gal, so no worries! I miss hanging out here a bunch and I lurk occassionally, but I just don't know about coming back or not...
> 
> Anyways, I am so glad your doing well!


um...what's so hard to figure out? Post, woman!  make it happen!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2009)

so....new guy? 
Where are you? Did you pull a Forrest Gump, start to take a short run and just kept running?
How's your times/distance getting? 
Been walking...need to bump it up to running myself


----------



## Devlin (Jul 25, 2009)

Between traveling, work and now tearing my yard apart I haven't had much time.  I'm headed back north next week for 10 days.  I leave early  in the morning on Friday July 31 and into fly into Philly.  From there it's off to Ocean City to surprise my parents...my sister is throwing my parents a surprise 50th wedding annerversry weekend party.  I'll spend the weekend and mond and tuesday at the shore.  Then it's off to Exton, PA for work on wednesday - friday.  Friday head to my sister's. Saturday off to the Meadowlands for the races and to meet with clients.  Sunday...fly home


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2009)

Dev, glad to hear your on the mend, take it one day at a time, ENJOY each and every day, Best wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2009)

she's alive!
nice to hear from you!
have a great trip!


----------

